# Wedding platter and corkscrews



## Vern Tator (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I finally got time to turn the platter that was commisioned last month. I thought the I would get the wood from Wal-Nut Mike but the customer cruised my roughed out shed and found a blank she liked. Originally she wanted a 24" platter. It was to hold her daughter's wedding cake and then be a keepsake. After I explained to her that a 24" platter was the same depth as her kitchen countertop, she decided to go smaller.

[attachment=8152] 

Then I needed to take pictures of the corkscrews that I turned for the "Uncorked in Kirkland Festival" so I piled them on it for another shot. I turned 30 corkscrews for the festival, it seemed like a natural thing to sell there. I sold 3, Go figure.:dunno::dunno:

[attachment=8153]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 25, 2012)

Good stuff, Vern! That platter has some pretty figure in it. I've never turned a cork screw or a bottle stopper. Those look really cool.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 25, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Good stuff, Vern! That platter has some pretty figure in it. I've never turned a cork screw or a bottle stopper. Those look really cool.


Well, There is not a lot to them, I just do them to have some lower price point items in my booth. The only time bottle stoppers are really fun is when I turn loose rings on them.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you get for them?


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 25, 2012)

:dash2: That a pretty tough question. I am asking $22 for the bottle stopper ,corkscrew combinations, $9 for the thin wire ones, and $12 for the stouter looking ones. What I actually get for them is, :wacko1: not much. Last weekend I sold 3 of the stopper types and one of the stouter ones, and that was a wine festival. I don't think price was the problem, people just weren't looking. It was one of those deals where everybody who walked by said " Nice stuff, good looking , etc." Most of them didn't see much. If I could take quotes to the bank, my mortgage would be easy to pay.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 25, 2012)

I hear ya. I sell a few turnings out of my shop. I get 90 "Hey that's pretty" to 1 "I'll take it". 90% of the 1's are folks just passing through. People in Popcornfarte' are more interested in feed buckets & hay bales than turned bowls & hollow forms...:teethlaugh:


----------



## kweinert (Jul 25, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I hear ya. I sell a few turnings out of my shop. I get 90 "Hey that's pretty" to 1 "I'll take it". 90% of the 1's are folks just passing through. People in Popcornfarte' are more interested in feed buckets & hay bales than turned bowls & hollow forms...:teethlaugh:



Well then, you just need to start turning feed buckets . . .

Or you could take some of that twine from the hay bales and cast/stabilize it, sell the pens at the feed store.

:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful work, Vern! That platter is amazing... Madrone?


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 25, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> :dash2: That a pretty tough question. I am asking $22 for the bottle stopper ,corkscrew combinations, $9 for the thin wire ones, and $12 for the stouter looking ones. What I actually get for them is, :wacko1: not much. Last weekend I sold 3 of the stopper types and one of the stouter ones, and that was a wine festival. I don't think price was the problem, people just weren't looking. It was one of those deals where everybody who walked by said " Nice stuff, good looking , etc." Most of them didn't see much. If I could take quotes to the bank, my mortgage would be easy to pay.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


I feel your pain. I have had afternoons where I pay 50.00 for a table, people say nice things, and I walk away with 00.00 in sales. Those days make me want to become a tax accountant. No offense to any of our members who might be tax accountants.
Your work is always beautiful, Vern.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 26, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work, Vern! That platter is amazing... Madrone?


No, Actually it is Big Leaf Maple. Or I think it is. Most of the maple here in the PNW is Big Leaf, I usually mark other verities when I rough them.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work, Vern! That platter is amazing... Madrone?
> ...



I can see that now... For some reason it looked pinkish on the monitor last night. It's a beautiful piece of wood and very nicely turned!


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 28, 2012)

Gorgeous stuff. The grain in that platter in incredible. I've had sales like that, where I made a bunch of items that I was sure would sell like hotcakes and didn't sell a single one. At least you sold 3


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 28, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Gorgeous stuff. The grain in that platter in incredible. I've had sales like that, where I made a bunch of items that I was sure would sell like hotcakes and didn't sell a single one. At least you sold 3



Right you are Kenbo. If all things sold like hotcakes, there would be many more Ihops. :lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------

